# Low cycle fatigue



## EduardoP737

el contexto es sobre fallas en dispositivos mecánicos

*Low cycle fatigue

*Que traduce?

Fatiga del ciclo bajo?
Bajo ciclo de fatiga?
Fatiga baja del ciclo??

:S

estoy confundido...


----------



## cabazorro

Si es posible pon contexto así será mas fácil conseguir ayuda
Saludos.


----------



## EduardoP737

No es mucho lo que hay que poner :S solo se que se trata de fallas mecánicas

la primer parte dice:

_*Implies early wear out*_
_There are many mechanical failure modes in this class
-Low cycle fatigue
-Most bearing failures
-corrosión, erosion_
_====
__*Significa desgaste temprano*_
_Hay muchos modos de falla mecánicos en este grupo:
-Fatiga baja del ciclo
-Mayoría de fallas en rodamientos
-Corrosión, erosión

_Pero no estoy seguro del sentido :S


----------



## cabazorro

Creo que seria entonces “bajo ciclo de fatiga”
Espero te sirva


----------



## EduardoP737

caray...

en esta pagina encontre algo

http://www.engsys.co.uk/spanish/ck10.htm

Esta en ambos idiomas, español e ingles. En el subtitulo "instalaciones de prueba" pero puede que esté mal traducido pero allí lo llaman "Fatiga baja del ciclo"

:S


----------



## cabazorro

Ok, no existen traducciones exactas, pero si miras en la parte de debajo de esa pagina veras errores muy marcados en la traducción, de todas maneras me alegra encontraras algo útil
Saludos.


----------



## abeltio

"Fatiga de bajo ciclo"
http://www.fi.uba.ar/materias/6716/Fatiga_2_EI.pdf

Aunque algunos prefieren: fatiga con bajo número de ciclos


----------



## cabazorro

Abeltio ¿es posible utilizar “bajo ciclo de fatiga” para referirse a la probeta?


----------



## abeltio

Low cycle fatigue es un efecto de fatiga que ocurre en un elemento con pocos ciclos - caso típico las calderas, turbinas: con unos pocos ciclos del elemento (estático) se detectan fallas típicas de fatiga.
"Low cycle fatigue" da resultados en wikipedia que explican los límites aceptados para considerarla como fatiga con un bajo nro. de ciclos.

"Bajo ciclo de fatiga" no existe como denominación para el fenómeno de low cycle fatigue


----------



## cabazorro

Ok muchas gracias


----------



## EduardoP737

muchas gracias a todos


----------

